# Sub Contractors Needed in Central PA



## ChadEwell (Dec 1, 2018)

Regional Property Management company looking for partners to manage 150 commercial snow removal sites in central PA including Lancaster, Harrisburg, Philadelphia, Reading and surrounding areas. 14 day pay guaranteed! Don’t miss out on a great opportunity to grow your portfolio. Contact me today with available sites.


----------



## egan2 (Mar 2, 2015)

Still need contractors?


----------



## ChadEwell (Dec 1, 2018)

Yes I have about 10 sites still available. Where are you located?


----------



## egan2 (Mar 2, 2015)

Based out of Exton. Have sites in and around area also have a couple out Lancaster way.


----------



## ChadEwell (Dec 1, 2018)

egan2 said:


> Based out of Exton. Have sites in and around area also have a couple out Lancaster way.


What is your email address and I'll send you what I have available.


----------



## egan2 (Mar 2, 2015)

Sounds good it's [email protected]


----------



## Ypa (Dec 14, 2018)

You still need guys


----------



## ChadEwell (Dec 1, 2018)

Ypa said:


> You still need guys


Yes I have sites available. What is your email address and I can send you what I have available.


----------



## Ypa (Dec 14, 2018)

If u still need email me [email protected]


----------



## Ypa (Dec 14, 2018)

Hey did u get my email [email protected] my zip 16830


----------

